# Awake & Screen on issues



## jerzeedevl (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm curious if other people are having this issue. My screen will be off for about 6 hours while I sleep....I wake up and notice my battery is lower than normal. I check the battery stats and while my screen is off, the awake time is high...not a solid blue bar, but alot of blue for the screen being off. I monitored using system panel and nothing jumped out....the most time used was by the system itself and it wasn't even that much, but for some reason while my phone's screen is off....the CPU usage fluctuates and I can't figure out why. Any advice? My set up is Gingeritis 3D VII, stock kernel that came with the rom and the radio that was after 2.5. I used to get a day and half out of moderate use and just recently started having this battery issue. I decided to delete all data and reflash the ROM and only put the apps I actually use.....I'll contine to monitor it and hopefully find the culprit thats causing my phone to wake up. I just charged it to 100 and deleted the stats....I'll let it run down and charge to 100 again, then see how the battery is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

You might try turning off location and background data and see if it continues, my thinking was that could help eliminate if It's the data running or just an app ramping up, etc...

This same thing happened to me and the variable I had missed was leaving the HTC phone finder on. O usually disable it from the start but on one flash I left it enabled and had much less battery life than what I'm used too.


----------



## jerzeedevl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks I'll give that a shot. Last night the awake and screen on time were identical while I was sleeping. Since I reflashed Gingeritis 3D VII, the only apps I put on were K9 mail and Handcent. I guess I just have to monitor which apps I download. I'm tempted to try CM7 next but I'm really digging the rom, radio, kernel combo I have going.

Thanks again!


----------

